# Freenas "SMB service failed to start"



## Th3RadMan (Nov 8, 2018)

I was running freenas off an esxi vm and it was working fine.  Then I transferred some data around, first freenas to a different data share on the esxi host.  Then I moved the esxi host to a different usb stick and ever since I've had trouble.  Now in freenas, I get the error "SMB service failed to start" when I try to enable the service.  I have tried on 11.1 u6 and 11.2 with the exact same problem.  Looking at the testparm command I didn't see anything weird.  I have messed with my pools permissions with no change either.  The only way I can get smb to start is if I detach my pool and resart my system.  It will work yp until I add a share.  I haven't found very much info about this issue except for people who are able to just restart their systems and it works.

Any ideas?

Specs
ESXI 6.7
Freenas 11.2
2X xeon 2670
Asus Z9PA-D8
128gb ddr3 ecc ram
norco 4224 chassis
intel X550-T2 NIC
Intel RES2SV240
LSI 9240-8i (flahed to 9211-8i it mode)
6 8TB WD white hdd's
6 10TB WD white hdd's
3 Samsung ssd's
1 sandisk flash drive (boot)


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2018)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 9, 2018)

Th3RadMan said:


> The only way I can get smb to start is if I detach my pool and resart my system.  It will work yp until I add a share.


Definitely seems like a permission problem. 

I'd raise logging verbosity for Samba (see smb.conf(5); either through log level or set something up using syslog), then try again and check the logfile(s) to find out what's wrong.


----------

